
Phil Schiller Is A Man On A Mission: To Save The App Store - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/15/phil-schiller-is-a-man-on-a-mission-to-save-the-app-store/
======
TomOfTTB
Let me say up front that none of this is a criticism of Phil Schiller. Just
the opposite in fact.

But the bottom line is Mr. Schiller is a downright brilliant marketer (he’s
Apple’s highest ranking Marketing executive for God’s sakes) and marketing is
all about getting people to think what you want them to think. More
importantly Marketing is not about setting corporate policy (though I’m sure
Mr. Schiller has the ear of Steve Jobs in a way that very few others do).

I guess what I’m saying is when you’re thinking exactly what someone as good
as Mr. Schiller wants you to think you have to ask yourself whether it’s their
marketing skills leading you there or whether something is actually happening.
What I see right now is a few well placed communications but no real change in
Apple’s overall policies.

------
absconditus
Does the App Store really need saving? I still have yet to hear any complaints
from anyone other than a handful of geeks.

Before anyone throws a fit, yes, there may be some issues which need to be
resolved, but I think the headline for this article is a bit ridiculous.

------
dejb
The only way to save the App store is to kill it's monopoly.

------
ErrantX
This is a great thing for Apple if he's really planning to get stuck in and
fix it. He is the guy who saved several of Apple's products and created some
of the viral/classic brands.

I've always thought Schiller is as, if not more of, an important part of
Apple's success as Jobs.

~~~
ajg1977
which products did he save and what viral brands did he create?

~~~
ErrantX
iMac, Powerbook etc.

------
mhb
Schiller. Marketing. Funny.

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/shill>

